# 87804-Is anyone else



## klp010102 (Sep 30, 2009)

Is anyone else having a problem getting 87804 and 87804/59 paid?   We are completely two test for A & B.  I have been billing with the 59 modifier and still getting denials.


----------



## clmoreland (Sep 30, 2009)

*Flu test*

I have not had anything come back to me from our AR department.  Are the ones being denied Medicare patients?  If so, are you appending the QW for both A and B tests?  Is it anthem or tricare that is denying the claims?  I know that Anthem does not like the 59 modifier.


----------



## tanyaharberts (Sep 30, 2009)

We bill 87804 x 2 units.


----------



## S Avara CPC (Oct 29, 2009)

*Rapid Flu Screenings*

Check with the individual carrier on how they want you to bill this test.  Some want it on one line billing 87804 on one line with 2 units.

Others want you to bill 1 unit on each line and append a modifier 59 to the second line.


----------



## encomma-watson (Oct 29, 2009)

*87804*

We are using 2 units and it has a qw mod.  MCR North Carolina is reimbursing us.


----------

